# Newbury The Southern Motorhome Show



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Southern Motorhome Show in Newbury, Berkshire starting 16/05/2019

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
https://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1109

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Is this the Newbury show?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

brillopad said:


> Is this the Newbury show?


Yes "The Southern Motorhome Show Newbury Showground Thatcham Berkshire RG18 9QZ 16th - 19th May 2019"


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

So what’s all this THATCHAM


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray do you still have to click on the motorhome at the top right of the page to enter the rally list, as I won’t work for me , can’t reset me password or do anything, it’s all gone tits up


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

brillopad said:


> Ray do you still have to click on the motorhome at the top right of the page to enter the rally list, as I won't work for me , can't reset me password or do anything, it's all gone tits up


Yes it takes me to the old site rally page. I have found that if I log out of the old site I have to use my old original password to get back in. It is a different password from the new site.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

brillopad said:


> So what's all this THATCHAM


I guess the Show Ground is in Thatcham postal district being only 5 miles apart. i.e. The address is Newbury Showground Thatcham


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have paid and confirmed Newbury.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ive altered the heading to Newbury now guys who's marshaling it ???


Jac


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Ive altered the heading to Newbury now guys who's marshaling it ???
> 
> Jac


Dennis has said he will do it. He told George on the facebook page that he would do Romsey and Newbury


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

All booked. Please confirm me for Thursday arrival


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have booked with Warners, please confirm Thursday arrival.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just to confirm with the Marshal we will arrive on Friday afternoon so don't stay up late on Thursday on our behalf.


----------

